# Chocolate: What kind is your favorite?



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

What kind of chocolate is your favorite? Maybe you like them all equally, and you can't decide. Or maybe you hate chocolate. Tell us here! 


I personally love dark chocolate! :tongue:


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

definitely dark. it has a stronger chocolate taste, so it is more satisfying


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Dark for me as well. As a youngin' was white; though I'd have eaten any tbh.


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

Dark is basically the only kind of chocolate I eat. Add some hazelnuts, and I'm in heaven.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pretty much all chocolate. Dark, milk, etc.


----------



## Sciencing (Aug 30, 2018)

I prefer milk chocolate, but I enjoy some good dark chocolate.

I'm not convinced white chocolate is chocolate at all, and I don't like it.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Milk Chocolate.

I like dark, but not as much as the sweet milky chocolate. I have too much of a sweet tooth to love dark choco.


----------



## Dissentient (Apr 14, 2018)

Dark chocolate, without a doubt. I enjoy milk chocolate too though.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

half bitter (I don't know the name, it is somewhere between dark and milk chocolate)


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Dark chocolate for me. It's the real thing, rather than part of it with added sugar to compensate. Though above 85% is too bitter.


----------



## Atom (Jul 20, 2018)

Dark, with at least 70% of cocoa...I can’t stand too sweet taste. I also like the ones with hazelnuts, almonds, orange essential oil, mint...but it definitely has to be dark.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Dark, unquestionably.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Organic dark chocolate dusted with pulverized hibiscus.


----------



## keepthepeace94 (Sep 5, 2018)

Um, I just just showed up to argue that white chocolate is a chocolate imposter and should never be considered real chocolate! Hm, but milk and dark chocolate are both wonderful. I switch between the two based on mood.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Milk chocolate. I like some dark chocolate however, although most dark chocolate is too bitter for me especially over 70%. I don't really like white chocolate, in fact its not even chocolate, its just coconut and some other stuff blended together. 

I will say though, is that, I have noticed the quality of taste has gone down over the years regarding most chocolates. Other people I've mentioned this too think so as well. 

And chocolate tastes different when its been in the fridge vs when its been out of the fridge. I noticed when you take it from the fridge its lost its taste a bit, but when left out it tastes better. That saying, I don't like mushy melted chocolate, somewhere in between refrigerated and left out.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I love dark chocolate - preferably medium dark, I can't do like 80% and above - but I also love _real_ white chocolate, too, the kind that actually has a significant amount of cocoa butter in it.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Cookies and cream for me 

In particular, this one:


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Fohra said:


> Organic dark chocolate dusted with pulverized hibiscus.


I've never had it, but now I want to try it!


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Milk Chocolate. Yum.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Westy365 said:


> Fohra said:
> 
> 
> > Organic dark chocolate dusted with pulverized hibiscus.
> ...


Go for it. Trying new food opens your taste buds to a whole new range of authentic flavor. There is always something fun to try.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Milk chocolate for sure.

I don't really like dark chocolate (although I'll eat it) and white chocolate grosses me out.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Dark chocolate. I like chocolate that has a sharp bite to it. I also tend to prefer the texture of dark chocolates.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Dark and spicy!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Aiwass said:


> Cookies and cream for me
> 
> In particular, this one:
> 
> View attachment 809301


I tried that Hershey's bar and I didn't like it. Tasted strange to me. I'm Australian so I think our chocolate tastes different. I love cookies and cream though. Cookies and cream ice cream etc...


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Definitely dark chocolate.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Any sort is fine with me. Dark, milk or white. I do make my own chocolate, though.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Armeen Arlerrt said:


> /../
> 
> And chocolate tastes different when its been in the fridge vs when its been out of the fridge. I noticed when you take it from the fridge its lost its taste a bit, but when left out it tastes better. That saying, I don't like mushy melted chocolate, somewhere in between refrigerated and left out.


:shocked: Putting it in the fridge is a no-no. It should need to hit temps of over 90F to melt if tempered correctly.
Keep it out of the sun and you should be fine in but the most extreme cases.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I love me some white chocolate. 

With blonde hair and blue eyes.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Ever since I was a kid--white chocolate.

I almost never eat it though b/c dark chocolate is healthier. White chocolate is basically cocoa fat and sugar. I do have cocoa butter for topical use (it smells just like chocolate!)

I try to get fair trade chocolate b/c the chocolate industry is pretty shady with slaves. So I usually stick to brands that seem to know where the cocoa comes from or are certified, and then get them rarely or on discount.

Edit: I also love a good Mexican mole sauce (it's not chocolate, but I think it's worth mentioning.)


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Milk chocolate with almonds mmmmm. Like dark choc too


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

European dark.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Dark chocolate is nasty AF.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Dark. 80% or more is best, it depends on who it's from!


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Dark chocolate for me. It's the real thing, rather than part of it with added sugar to compensate. Though above 85% is too bitter.


Weakling.



Lord Pixel said:


> Dark chocolate is nasty AF.


Unacceptable.

[HR][/HR]
I'm a dark man myself, as much cocoa % as I can afford at the moment. Fuck sugar, that's what I always say.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> Weakling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I'm not big on dark chocolate but I can drink tea that's almost bitter. :thinking2:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Jawz said:


> I love me some white chocolate.
> 
> With blonde hair and blue eyes.


LMAO. Me too


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Armeen Arlerrt said:


> Funny, I'm not big on dark chocolate but I can drink tea that's almost bitter. :thinking2:


I'm a coffee man myself, _that_ I milk up until it's beige and then drink it by the liter :wink:

Maybe that means I'm a milk man, idk...


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Skeletalz said:


> Weakling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughin:


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Cannabis Chocolate Bar. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

For some reason it's not cool to like milk chocolate: it's of course by far the biggest seller but never does well in these kinds of polls.

I like all kinds of chocolate. Coconut flavored, peanut butter flavored, white and dark and milk and whatever.


----------

